# Adult film star Marilyn Chambers dies at 56



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Now this would not normally be on a LumberJock Forum Posting But I have a little insite that I've never told to anyone.

I lived in New Jersey and traveled quite often to Kansas City on Business. The quite often was Sunday to KC and Friday to NJ for a couple of years. Because of the frequent Flyer miles I quite ofter flew First Class.

On one of my 6:00 Am flights on Monday morning my seat mate was Shecky Greene a Las Vegas Comedian. he had finished a gig in Atlantic City on Sunday night and was flying home to Las Vegas.

He leaned over to me as everyone was getting on the airplane and said that gal back in the last row of seats in first class was Marilyn Chambers she was in Porno file "Behind the Green Door". I stood up and fiddled with some overhead luggage so I could check her out. When I sat down I asked Shecky who was the man with her. He said "He's a nobody, He's her husband." I had not seen the film and I've still not seen it so I can't comment on the film.

The announcement today. Marilyn Chambers, the pretty Ivory Snow soap girl who helped bring hard-core adult films into the mainstream consciousness when she starred in the explicit 1972 movie "Behind the Green Door," has died at 56.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah right….....j/k


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well isn't that interesting. The Ivory Snow girl.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Karson I couldn't help myself and I Googled Marilyn Chambers. I had no idea who she was but now I'm sad she's gone. Quite a looker! I read a little about her and saw that she certainly opened the doors for others. HEHEHE


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Karson, sorry for your loss.
We all have our mystery people we enjoyed sharing the planet with.

Bob


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey porno stars are people too you know. Sorry to hear of your lose Karson. lol. I liked Shecky Greene.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Darn - I must have missed that movie. I am betting a lot of folks are googling Marilyn Chambers and seeing if the video is at the rental store.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Now we know Karson. You've been living a second life and no one knew…....................hehehehehe


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

You're all a bunch of liars. That was the first porn movie I saw at a regular theater. It was great and so was she. Sorry for your loss also Karson.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

what a strange world we live in…this was a post i never expected…lol…56…seems like she would have been older…does that mean she would have been 19 in the movie???


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Have a buddy that has an unopened Ivory Snow box with her picture. He tried to sell it on ebay sometime back and could only get $15.

Maybe, as with any great artist, her work will increase in value now that she has passed.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I never actually saw the movie, but I remember hearing about it. As I recall, she also used to write a sex advice column in Penthouse magazine.

Shecky Greene was a riot. Anybody know if he's still alive?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

may you all pause , bow your heads and take a moment of silence


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with odie! It's like when your first palm sander (no pun intended) finally gives up, It's sad to see her go, you never forget the first….. (ok pun intended). We stole "Insatiable" off of my buddies dad back in 82' I haven't been right since. Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Yes Shecky is still alive.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

first betty page and now marylin. life just got a whole lot sadder.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

No comment.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Ahhh, I was once was on a plane with Dorothy Hamill, think she was married to Dean Martin, Jr at the time who once said his dad let him fondle a Las Vegas show girl…does that count?

Regards, Sammy Davis, Jr

BTW Dan, is that green door your first woodworking project? Nice job…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I was once in a McDonald's and I was standing 5 feet from Rick Derringer as he devoured some chicken McNuggits…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I made a custom pen for Jonathon Banks the actor. He wanted it to sign autographs.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I was standing in a 7-11 in St Pete Beach , Fl one day in 1980. In front of me was James Garner buying 2 cans of Heineken. He looked past me at the 2 women in line behind me and offered to buy their beer. They excepted. I told the *&%^@# that I'd never watch the Rockford Files again !!

BTW, the jerk was in town filming what would turn out to be one of the worst movies ever dreamed up by Hollyweird: HealtH, produced by Robert Altman (google that joke of a movie) as bad as Ishtar. Anytime you put Garner, Carol Burnett and Lauren Bacall in a movie with Henry Gibson you have problems!

Now, back to the "Porn Mourn." LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

No pictures Odie. Didn't happen.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Give me a break Karson … he came to my house during ARTour last year.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Now Karson, what does this have to do with woo… oh, ok. Never mind.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Well hey, I was in the feed store yesterday and stood next to a picture of a horse that looked just like the horse that played in My Friend Flicka…


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Always a shame when one of america's great's pass away never seen the film my first was animal farm

sorry for your loss karson


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if Bea Arthur is still alive? Not that it has anything to do with this thread…I think…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i built a recording studio in sausalito and got thanks from john lennon , van morrison ,graham nash ,greatfull dead ,
jeferson airplane and many others .
i did see " behind the green door " bye marilyn , such an inocent woman !
do any of you guys know how to get my picks from facebook to my site here ?
im new to this computer world , to busy working to learn , now it's trial and error , much like my work .

thanks guys 
david


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think i recall the movie. It was one of my buddy's typically blurry lookin porn flicks with a wobbly sound track that the vcr had tried to eat on one too many occasions. Lol


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol @ Bea Arthur!


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Miles, I think I may speak for others when I state that I really don't appreciate your "Lol" @ Bea Arthur! I mean, have a little respect for an American entertainment ICON as Karson has for Ms Chambers.

Next thing you know, you'll be disrespecting Adrianne Barbeau ERRRR I mean Maudes daughter.

BTW, have you ever seen Karson & Ron Jeremy in the same room ? Hmmmmm


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"BTW, have you ever seen Karson & Ron Jeremy in the same room ? Hmmmmm" 
I knew Karson looked familiar some how ….ROFLMAO !

Ahh yes, The infamous Ivory Snow girl….I snuck into the theatre for this one…...I never knew that she was so young at the time. Thanks for letting us know ,Ron …ooops I meant , Karson : )

Wow , Shecky Greene…now that's a flashback and a half…..Boy do I feel old now !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

hmmmm


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who was it that was asking about Bea Arthur ? I think you jinxed the poor old girl : (


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

fascinating story >grinz<










​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

THIS JUST IN:

Bea & Marilyn are still deceased

Details at 11


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW Karson, just checked on E-bay, you have about 27 minutes to place a bid on a 8×10 autographed pic of Marilyn….


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW Karson, just checked on E-bay, you have about 27 minutes to place a bid on a 8×10 autographed pic of Marilyn….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

oh goody


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I sat behind Linda Gray on a flight from SF to Tampa. I told her she was much prettier in real life than she was on TV.

I ate breakfast with Joey Brown the comedian with the BIG mouth. Dang, that was 46 years ago. He and my aunt were doing a theater in the round. I had a weekend pass from basic training and went over to see her.

My daughter's babysitter was the Coppertone girl. The one with the dog pulling at her bathing suit bottom.

Never met Marilyn Chambers but I did use Ivory Snow and saw the movie.

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

does this make sense to anyone I don't understand anything here call me a geek if you will but what's this lowlife crap to do with art??Alistair


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Ahhhh….See Velvet Elvis and Dogs playing poker…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

to each his own


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A Proctologist goes to write a patient a prescription. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a thermometer and says:

"Some Asshole must have my Pen"


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, this was weird.. why did I read it all?


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

This just in: Marilyn is still at room temperature. However, Ron Jeremy is still A*L*I*V*E*

Details at 11….....................


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

today is silly old man bag-head=day … or week or month


----------

